# Mac kann nicht merh gestartet werden (kernel panic)



## Carndret (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein (für mich) großes Problem mit einem PowerBook G4 (OS X 10.2). Da es nicht mein eigener ist, habe ich mit Macs leider kaum Erfahrung. Also folgendes ist passiert:
Der Laptop ist mit der Zeit immer langsamer gestartet – so in etwa 3-4 min. Irgendwo hatte ich dann gelesen, dass man einfach mal einen Systemstart ohne Erweiterungen (mit gedrückter Shift-Taste) machen und danach wieder normal starten soll, das hat auch gut funktioniert. Danach ist er innerhalb von 1,5min gestartet. Nachdem der Besitzer des Laptops allerdings dann den Laptop am nächsten Tag hochgefahren hatte, waren plötzlich alle Dokumente nicht mehr da. Bilder und Musik aber schon. Gelöscht konnten die Daten aber nicht sein, weil die Festplatte immer noch genauso voll war wie vorher. Da ich dann dachte das liegt nur an den verteilen Rechten, hatte ich mich mal als root angemeldet, um zu schauen ob ich dann etwas sehe. War aber auch nichts da. Als nächstes ließ ich einen ausführlichen Hardwaretest durchlaufen, der keine Fehler fand. 
Zu guter Letzt kam ich noch auf die wahnsinnig tolle Idee mal die Apple-CD einzulegen und da gab’s im Setupmenü irgendwo einen Button „Repair Permissions“, bei dem ich dachte, das klingt gut, da klickste mal drauf, kann ja nur besser werden… Tja, von wegen besser. Der Mac statet nun gar nicht mehr und er kommt immer wieder in diesen Kernel Panic. 
Jetzt brauche ich dringend Hilfe. Ich will wenigstens die Bilder und Dokumente retten. Das System wäre dann so oder so mal fällig neu installiert zu werden. Was kann ich da am besten tun? Gibt’s vielleicht die Möglichkeit die Festplatte an einen anderen PC anzuschließen, oder komme ich dann trotzdem nicht an die Daten? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe ein Foto machen lassen, vielleicht könnt ihr damit etwas anfangen (leider etwas unscharf).

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Erpel (15. Januar 2008)

mein Tipp von cd starten und dann die daten auf ne USB platte Kopieren  vom terminal aus 

wenn du nen zweiten Mac hast google mal nach FireWire target Mode


----------



## Carndret (15. Januar 2008)

nen zweiten Mac hab ich zwar nicht, aber das mit der USB Platte hört sich schon mal ganz gut an. Fragt sich bloß, ob die Daten dann überhaupt sichtbar sind.
Mal noch ne andere Idee. Kann ich denn OS X auch einfach nochmal drüberinstallieren oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Daten noch da sind solltest du sie im Setup über die Kommandozeile (Terminal.app - ist in einem der Menüs zu finden) entdecken können. Wenn du sie da auch nicht siehst ist das Problem deutlich ernster.


----------

